# Need some thoughts on this craftsman 101 . 07403



## customchris (Feb 9, 2015)

I was told it was a 10" lathe but I am so new to metal lathes.. I was going to buy a grizzly but I found this one for $850 .. did I get taken for my money.
any info on this lathe would help..  where to get a 4 jaw chuck and steady rest. if ebay then what would fit as far as models that are the same.


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 9, 2015)

Looks ok, all the handles on the apron / compound are not original. They look good though. It's a 12" swing lathe so that's a plus. -J


----------



## customchris (Feb 9, 2015)

I really need to know what would be a good 220v single phase motor to put on it that the original pully would fit on. It has a 3 phase 3/4 hp. I would like to get a 1 or 1.5 hp on it.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 9, 2015)

1 1/2 HP might be a bit big for that lathe, 1 HP should be more than enough.  If I remember correctly, 3/4 HP was the recommended motor for that lathe.  I had one just like it a long long time ago.  Take a look at the Frame Size on your existing motor, it should be a 56 or maybe a 182.  Match the same frame size in a single phase motor and the pulley will fit.

As far as motor go, Dayton, Baldor, Iron Horse are all good brands.  Make sure what ever you get is reversible.  Another option is to put a VFD on your existing motor. pretty inexpensive way to go.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 10, 2015)

The recommended motor for was 1/2 HP.  The maximum rated was 3/4 HP.  1 HP is unnecessary on any 12" and will probably break something.  1-1/2 HP will make it much easier to break something.  Especially as the owner of such a machine probably doesn't know what he is doing.

If you must run a 1-1/2 HP motor, gather up $5000 to $10,000 and go buy a decent used 16" and properly outfit it.

I have never understood why some people insist on putting over-size motors on small machines.  Perhaps they think that a larger motor will make them a better machinist.  It won't.  If you can't do good work on a 1/4 HP 4", you will be even worse on a 3 or 5 HP 24".  

Robert D.


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll second Jim and the VFD option.  My Atlas is a 1ph 120v motor, and it seems so jarring to turn it on at higher spindle speeds.  The VFD on my mill and the one I just sold had a much softer start and so much program-ability.  So much so I've often considered getting a 3ph motor/vfd for the lathe.  That plus the adjustable speeds mean threading speeds could be super-super-slow if you wanted.

And I'd suggest 1/2 or 3/4hp as plenty big enough for these lathes. 

-Ryan


----------



## customchris (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks its not the motor that came with it .. I did not know about the gears being weak ..Thanks Guys! I just bought a static phase converter off ebay I am going to keep the 3/4 horse that is on it.. I bought a taper attachment and a steady rest too..


----------



## Mondo (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations on your acquisition!
I would not have paid more for that machine, but you didn't get taken, either.
As Tool-In-The-Box noted that is a 12".  Two immediate clues:  The raised Tool Rest and the Craftsman label.  AFAIK Craftsman never sold an Atlas 10", only 6 and 12.

You made a wise choice getting a phase converter for the motor.  VFD is next.

Clean it up nice and put it to work!

Spiral_Chips


----------



## yendor (Feb 11, 2015)

customchris said:


> Thanks its not the motor that came with it .. I did not know about the gears being weak ..Thanks Guys! I just bought a static phase converter off ebay I am going to keep the 3/4 horse that is on it.. I bought a taper attachment and a steady rest too..



Here's a snap shot from an Atlas Catalog about Motors:

NOTE: the Heavy Duty is 1/2 HP. -  so I would agree with the previous poster who said 3/4 is just going to help you break parts faster.


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 11, 2015)

were you lucky enough to also get the change gear set with it? It looks like a nice lathe to me, I believe all that craftsman stuff was made by atlas.


----------



## customchris (Feb 11, 2015)

no change gears .. witch sucks I am going to have alot of money in it just to get it working properly .. As for a VFD can anyone give me a link for a one to use with it or do you need infor from the motor. keep in mind I have a small budget


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 11, 2015)

im betting the change gears could be had on ebay. I don't recall now what that set consisted of, for me it was a cigar box full of die cast gears. is there a gear chart in the gear cover? if so you can figure out what is needed for common threads.


----------



## VSAncona (Feb 11, 2015)

customchris said:


> no change gears .. witch sucks I am going to have alot of money in it just to get it working properly .. As for a VFD can anyone give me a link for a one to use with it or do you need infor from the motor. keep in mind I have a small budget



You only need the change gears if you're going to do threading. For basic turning, you should be able to get that lathe running with the gears that are on it.


----------



## AR1911 (Feb 11, 2015)

If you run that 3/4-HP motor on that static phase convertor you will get 2/3 the HP, which puts your right at 1/2-HP. Based on the above comments, that's "just right".

Almost any VFD will do if it takes 220V 1-ph in and outputs 220V 3-phase.
For about $160 you can get a Teco unit that will convert 110V 1-ph to 220V 3-ph.
It works up to 1 HP


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 11, 2015)

This place has good prices on VFD  http://dealerselectric.com/115Vinput_230Voutput.asp 
Eather one of the cheaper ones will work.


----------



## customchris (Feb 11, 2015)

I got this one VFD   *GS2-21P0  

*http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...ts_(115_-z-_230_-z-_460_-z-_575_VAC)/GS2-21P0 

It was missing the miter gear so that was another $41 witch is way over priced
I also am looking to get a 4 jaw chuck. Do you guys know what the spindle size is?


----------



## Tool-in-the-Box (Feb 11, 2015)

Spindle is 1 1/2" x 8 TPI.


----------



## ZZYL-Vulcan (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi I have what appears to be the same machine. Is that Spindle size accurate? 1 1/2" x 8 TPI? Also where did you get that quick change tool post?


----------



## Mondo (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes, Spindle thread is 1-1/2" x 8 tpi.  Through-hole is 25/32 to permit 3/4" stock to be passed through.  Taper is 3MT, tailstock taper is 2MT.

BTW: use-enco.com has the Phase II AXA wedge-type QCTP kit now on sale:
Phase II Kit # 251-111
Enco Model # 890-9636 Web price $185.95 (reg price $389.52)
On-line catalog page 493 The sale price shows when you add the item to your shopping cart.
I do not know how long the sale will last.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## ZZYL-Vulcan (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey thanks I appreciate that.


----------

